# what middle name for Sam?



## stellababy

If i have a boy, we are naming him Samuel after my hubbys grandfather. Any suggestions of what middle name goes with Sam?


----------



## TheNewMrs

Sam Daniel
Sam Ethan
Sam Joshua
Sam Elijah
Sam Christopher

Just some of my Favs. :thumbup:


----------



## Coxie

Adam


----------



## Mickey1994

Ryan
Oliver
James
John
Patrick
Quinn
Owen


----------



## mrsbeano

Will he be Sam or Samuel? I think that Samuel is easier to pair up with a short name and vice versa. I like Samuel James. 

I wanted Samuel but it got veto'ed:nope:


----------



## threemakefive

stellababy said:


> If i have a boy, we are naming him Samuel after my hubbys grandfather. Any suggestions of what middle name goes with Sam?

Samuel James, Samuel Dawson, Samuel Henry, Samuel Edward, Samuel Nolan, Samuel Simon, Samuel Logan, Samuel Thomas, Samuel Gavin, Samuel Holden, Samuel Ryder.....

Love the name Samuel :)


----------



## bbyno1

Oliver or Jackson for me:)


----------



## Annie77

Lucas


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

My OH's name is Samuel James, my son is Noah Samuel Eric. xxxx


----------



## stellababy

thank you ladies- i like Samuel Lucas and Samuel Henry. In fact, I would love Henry as the first name but i want the first name to be after someone in the family.


----------

